# Farrant Combat grips



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi , Has anyone ever heard of Farrant pistol grips ??
And when where they made ??
Will try and post a picture tomorrow , many thanks, zorro tumbleweed


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi , Here are two pictures of my Farrant Combat grips on my classic Detriot PD model 10-5, rojo tumbleweed


----------

